# Dan's Little Mountain replacement



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Hi guys, well, Little Mountain has been going strong for nearly 2 years now. It's gone through many changes but the basics have not altered. I've practiced using stems in a nano and found out that it works very well but it's pretty hard work, i've played around with dosing, CO2 and none CO2, lighting and all sorts. It's been a great learning curve and put me in good stead for future nanos. Unfortunately this tank is no more, on my weekly water change last month i slipped with the bucket and the falling water piled into the substrate (fine AS) and made a terrific mess. The amonia spike was massive and the dust that came up from it was unbelievable. For weeks now i've been trying to rid the tank of the dust, in one attempt i did four 50% water changes, this coupled with the amonia and general poor conditions lost me a good few crystal reds. Even using loads of filter floss the dust was sitting on the leaves of all my plants and seemed to be hindering their growth, especially the M. mezianum. With all this in mind and an endless battle which i was forever loosing I decided to rescape. With a lot of help form our very own nano master, Graeme Edwards we got to work and here is the result...




Stats:
Tank: 30 x 20 x 20
Lighting: 11w ArcPod
Substrate: Tropica Aqua Care, ADA AquaSoil, ADA Aquasoil Fine, ADA Bright Sand and Unipac Senagall Sand.
Hardscape: Unipac Fossilised Wood, locally collected wood.
Ferts: ADA Brightly Step 2, ADA Special Lights, ADA Phyton Git.
FIltration: Fluval 105 with Cal Aqua pipe work.
Plant list to follow.

Any thoughts and critiques welcome.

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2009)

Oh my goodness!  That hardscape is brilliant - really, really nice.

The end of an era and the re-birth of a new one.

Nice one.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! That hardscape is brilliant - really, really nice.


Thanks mate, i'm glad you like it.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The end of an era and the re-birth of a new one.


Indeed.

Just another thought, aquascaping with two people is so much easier, ideas were bouncing all over the place! often i find that when your on your own you almost get tunnel vision "this is what i'm doing and i'm sticking with it" when theres someone else saying "well what about this" the tunnel finishes and and your on the motorway with loads of different lanes of ideas. Thats how i see it anyway


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2009)

Hardscape looks very good indeed, just curious to see what you plan to plant on it as the hardscape looks low and plants might cover it quickly, I will keep an eye on this  Congrats


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Hardscape looks very good indeed, just curious to see what you plan to plant on it as the hardscape looks low and plants might cover it quickly, I will keep an eye on this  Congrats


Yeah, there's going to be very few plants in it i think, HC, E. parvula, E. tennelus and some stems, R. wallichii or M. mezianum I think, we'll see.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Mar 2009)

That hardscape is top class, Dann(and Graeme!)! I can't wait to see this one planted.


----------



## YzemaN (9 Mar 2009)

Wow! Top grades on the hardscape. I like the attention to detail in this one (the way the twigs seem to come out of natural cracks in the rock, the small pebble to the far left etc.) but it looks like it might be very high maintenance to keep it from being overwhelmed. Definitely one to watch!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> That hardscape is top class, Dann(and Graeme!)! I can't wait to see this one planted.


Thanks mate!


			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> I like the attention to detail in this one


I'll give Graeme the credit for the attention to detail, thats one of his major strong points  


			
				YzemaN said:
			
		

> it looks like it might be very high maintenance to keep it from being overwhelmed.


Agreed, it'll be a tough one!


----------



## Joecoral (9 Mar 2009)

That truly is excellent hardscaping there Dan, hats off to the two of you.
Really looking forward to see how this turns out


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2009)

Beatiful mate!  should be a little cracker!


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2009)

Awsome stuff!! fancy scaping my tank?!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys  


			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> fancy scaping my tank?!


Dunno about doing it for you but i'd be happy to give you a hand if/when you do a rescape.


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2009)

Haha, i was only kidding mate. I've just made a load of changes and got a right telling off from the missus because of the money I wasted when i bought that awful Juwel background. More tank stuff is going to heve to wait a little i think


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I've just made a load of changes and got a right telling off from the missus because of the money I wasted


Been there pal


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2009)

Hehe, you can help me with my rio 180 idea I have if you like mate


----------



## Superman (9 Mar 2009)

Looks brill, it'll be interesting to see how you plant it.

Please could you explain which sand is which?


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Please could you explain which sand is which?


Cheers mate, the ADA Bright Sand is the light stuff at the front and left and the rest is Unipac's Sennagal.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hehe, you can help me with my rio 180 idea I have if you like mate


Give me a nod mate and if i can make it i will


----------



## JamesM (9 Mar 2009)

Nice 8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Mar 2009)

Very nice guys   8)   Another journal bookmarked


----------



## hellohefalump (9 Mar 2009)

I can't wait to see what this looks like with plants... the hardscape is class!


----------



## JanOve (9 Mar 2009)

Amazing hardscape!
Might I suggest using a little Utricularia graminifolia, it has a tendency to grow in a "flowing"
pattern which I think would suit this aquascape well.
Regards
Jan Ove


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind comments.


			
				JanOve said:
			
		

> Might I suggest using a little Utricularia graminifolia, it has a tendency to grow in a "flowing"
> pattern which I think would suit this aquascape well.


Thanks for the suggestion and i thought of that too but i've grown it before and i think i'll be a bit big for this tank, it was too big when i used it before and thats why i scrapped it. I've got a little bit left and may give it a go, i'm going to be trying all sorts LOL


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Mar 2009)

Woop woop. Some times your just plain and simply happy about putting your name to something. Me and Dan got way to excited about doing this. Dans face when I positioned the small peices of wood and the pebbles was worth taking a picture of.lol
Its down to Danny boy to plant this up like a true artist, easy peasy Lionel squeezy. 8) 
Sweet little nano. 
Its not the size of the ship, but the motion of the ocean....lol

Glad you lot are getting as excited as me and my Pal where.


----------



## John Starkey (9 Mar 2009)

Hi Dan,i am coming over to see this little beauty just try and stop me,awesome mate well nice,i can see super Gs input in there too, regards john


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Mar 2009)

that looks excellent


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> FIltration: Fluval 105 with Cal Aqua pipe work.
> 
> Any thoughts and critiques welcome.
> 
> Cheers, Dan.



Are you sure about using glass, Dan? I reckon some nice green plastic pipework would be much better.  

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey (9 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh after all green is good    John.


----------



## StevenA (9 Mar 2009)

Cracking hardscape Dan, looking forward to seeing it planted    Yet another Crawford & Edwards original  8)


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Are you sure about using glass, Dan? I reckon some nice green plastic pipework would be much better.


LOL @ Dave you nutter! Spoke with Graham today at TGM and he wasnt joking when he said theyd created a little juwel of a setup at the weekend. looking forward to seeing it planted up


----------



## Garuf (10 Mar 2009)

Can we have a top down view please? I'm really struggling to understand the depth of the tank.


----------



## TDI-line (10 Mar 2009)

Looks great Dan, just add some Blyxa and you'll be well away


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys  


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Can we have a top down view please? I'm really struggling to understand the depth of the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (10 Mar 2009)

It almost seems a shame to put any plant in there!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> It almost seems a shame to put any plant in there!


Thats what I was thinking too!! Some nice Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimp and Sulawesi Snails in there and it would be a perfect home for them.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Aeropars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive never seen them Paulo, what do they look like?


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Mar 2009)

Check out some of the Sulawesi shrimp here:

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71

Amazing colours!


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Mar 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> It almost seems a shame to put any plant in there!


I know what you mean, a hardscaped tank is just awesome!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Ive never seen them Paulo, what do they look like?



Hi Graeme, a photo from my shrimp tank journal  more in there:





And the snail species are pretty amazing too:













there are some even more colourfull:


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Mar 2009)

Sweet,those shrimp are very very nice. Where did you get them from?
Snails look cool too. I wonder how macro those shots are though.Can you see all that detail with the naked eye?

Im sure dan has his own ideas though.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Sweet,those shrimp are very very nice. Where did you get them from?
> Snails look cool too. I wonder how macro those shots are though.Can you see all that detail with the naked eye?
> Im sure dan has his own ideas though.


I got mine at MA@Morden and I have seen them at Wholesale Tropicals also in London, not sure if they still stock them though. They do need temps at around 27C so a nano not sure if is ideal for them, but they would look great in that scape


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Mar 2009)

Hobby fish hear me do them, i might give them a ring, i'm not into a heater though  Inline maybe? hhmmm, food for thought.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Mar 2009)

PFK did a good article on sulawesi snails - i think it is the March issue


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Mar 2009)

Dan (and Graeme) that is AWESOME!

The wood is fantastic and the way it creeps over the rocks like driftwood lodged in a rocky rapid of a stream is amazing.  Gotta get some tiny stems in there and HC tucked in around the rocks, but you know all that!!! 

Can't wait to see it planted up.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Mar 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Gotta get some tiny stems in there and HC tucked in around the rocks,


You've got that right pal!


----------



## JohnC (23 Mar 2009)

wowowowwowowow.

seriously,

so cool.

tbh i'd have that in my living room without any plants or livestock. brillant hardscape.   

exceedingly good.

best regards,

John


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys, thanks for the kind words.

Heres an update. I've added a few plants R. Walichii, Fissidens fontanus, H.C, Elecharis parvula.
As you can see, the Rotala isn't doing great and with it cams some spirogyra from another tank. I've got that sorted but the Rotala didn't like moving over. I've got some Myriophyllum mezianum that i might replace it with but thats even bigger, finer but with longer leaves. It's tough but i've got enough plants in my house to keep trying something else till it's right.
The Fissidens is placed in ther and i'm waiting for it to take hold before i hack it back. 
HC is planted intermittently as i really don't want a carpet, just nice patches of it.


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2009)

Like the branches Dan, are they out of the tank from FoF? Sorry if you've already said, I haven't read all 99 pages  Why the difference in sand? 

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2009)

Loving the sparse planting mate.  Excellent  :!:


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Like the branches Dan, are they out of the tank from FoF?


Yeah, you've got it, i'll be showing that tank off soon. I've gotta let people forget about Graeme's first, i don't wanna be shown up LOL

Why the difference in sand? Dunno really, just adds more texture and another dimension. The Bright sand works well asa  forground and offers a contrast to the rocks, whilst the Senagal matches the rocks well and just feels natural to me 


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Loving the spares planting mate.  Excellent  :!:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2009)

I am *so* buying me some of those cal-aqua nano pipes mate!  Sexy just doesn't cover it


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Mar 2009)

Absolutely bloody tremendous     

I love it.  One tank that I'd rather didnt fill out - looks great as is !!!

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Absolutely bloody tremendous
> 
> I love it.  One tank that I'd rather didnt fill out - looks great as is !!!
> 
> Tony


Thanks mate, i feel the same! It's really really hard TBH there just aren't enough small plants. I'm gonna give some UG a try as suggested but otherwise i'm stuck.
It would go down a storm at the International Aquatic PLANT Layout Competition LOL


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It would go down a storm at the International Aquatic PLANT Layout Competition LOL



Yep, the first winner 'sans foliage' !


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2009)

Stop showing off with your fancy photos and photoshopping 

Lovely little tank tank 

Sam


----------



## JohnC (23 Mar 2009)

Hi again,

I really love the scale of the stratification on the Unipac Fossilised Wood, it works so well in the small tank.

The small branchs you collected locally, i've thought about doing this but have been unsure of what and where i should collect.

Can you explain where you collected them from and any treatment you did to stop them rotting or tainting the tanks you have used them in?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I am *so* buying me some of those cal-aqua nano pipes mate!  Sexy just doesn't cover it


TGM pal, Â£37.99 and worth every bean!


			
				hijac said:
			
		

> I really love the scale of the stratification on the Unipac Fossilised Wood, it works so well in the small tank.


Thanks, it took a while to get it right, its things like that that _have_ to be right in a nano IMO


			
				hijac said:
			
		

> The small branchs you collected locally, i've thought about doing this but have been unsure of what and where i should collect.
> 
> Can you explain where you collected them from and any treatment you did to stop them rotting or tainting the tanks you have used them


I collected them in Wales, i did nothing to test them except try them out. They were certainly dead and dry so i thought "why not". I've not had any bad effects from it in any of my tanks, i've had a bit of algae on them but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Superman (23 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, wait till you see my nano with them!


----------



## zig (23 Mar 2009)

Don't know how I missed this one. Must look harder  

Looks fab, its very well done.


----------



## Joecoral (23 Mar 2009)

Sexy!


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> Looks fab, its very well done.


From Amano's favorite tank winner? I'm happy with that! Thanks pal 


			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Sexy!


 Thanks Joe, did you see my reflection then?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Mar 2009)

now thats fantastic Dan.  8)


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> now thats fantastic Dan.  8)


Thanks mate, that means a lot.


----------



## JamesM (23 Mar 2009)

Nice work guys, that is a sweet 'scape


----------



## George Farmer (23 Mar 2009)

Not bad!! lol

How am I supposed to compete with that with my new nano journal?!


----------



## Nelson (23 Mar 2009)

AMAZING........well done to you both
neil


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Mar 2009)

oh yeah, forgot that was double whammy effort.....well done to Graeme as well as Dan


----------



## jay (23 Mar 2009)

hope that wallichi comes good, it looks great with fossilised wood, and will really set of off that amazing scape.

b e a utiful 8)


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

Did you consider HM or MU?  They're much bushier but rather than contrasting the other plants hormanises with the hc. Also, I find the spiky plants compliment the scape and I feel that the back ground plants might look better if they contrast it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks mate, I thought about them but they're too big IMO


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

That's fair enough mate, just throwing ideas out there.  
I'd suggest other Rotallas but they're bigger still, how about more hairgrass, it'd be easier than managing stems all the time?


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Yeah, harigrass is a good idea, i was thinking of maybe replacing the Rotala with some E. tennelus, might work?


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

My experience with E.t would say that given 4 weeks you would be hating it. It's a real menace in smaller tanks. One of the lilinopsis species? They're slower growing and therefore more easily managed? 
I'd be tempted to just go for hairgrass and keep the number of plant species' low, added bonus would be I think it'd suit the scape. How about U.g mixed with hairgrass, that would work well too.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Cheers mate, I have some L. brasiliensis but its too short, I could try L. mauritiana but i certainly don't have any. I'm off to TGM tomorrow/Friday so no doubt i'll come back with something, plus i need some Brightly K and Step 1  oh, and Green Bacter and Green Gain  that'll be the whole range then, how posh am i?


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

I think you're just trying to rile me knowing I'm a student with no money. 
I'd go for L. M if you don't like it it's only a small tank and won't take much to change it. 
I've torn down my iwagumi that I'd had dryscaped to see if I could live with in inspiration, I just wish I had some of that tiny wood and stone.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I think you're just trying to rile me knowing I'm a student with no money.


Ha ha ha  
I'll have a go at the Lilliopsis, I'm away as of tomorrow till next week so i'll have a play then. Thanks mate.


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

Good call, it's petrified wood isn't it you've used? I might invest.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Yes mate, by Unipac. There are some different varieties about, this is the best i've found.


----------



## Garuf (25 Mar 2009)

I'll try and track some down, I'm loving the textures and colour. The more I look the more I like it. 
Just a thought, how about crypt parva? or too big?


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

I'm glad your liking it, one of the hardest to please on here LOL
C. parva may be the right size but maybe not the right "style" Some tiny specimens may work well but maybe not long lerm. I'll route around my other tanks for a possible specimen, or grab some from TGM. Thanks mate, food for thought.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2009)

Oi Crawford,

have been in my ada ferts cupboard it looks a bit empty    ,

hopefully see ya friday night mate 

regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Mar 2009)

Well I did grow up in the north west   

Friday should be good mate, we'll attack your sexy lil Dennerle Nano!


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Mar 2009)

I've got some Rotala sp. Pearl (Mini 1) and could spare you some mate if you want a truly micro stem?  It's very slow growing though for me!  Might work well with the scale.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2009)

I had a chance to see this on Wednesday night and it looks stunning!  I want to sleep with that hardscape


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Apr 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've got some Rotala sp. Pearl (Mini 1) and could spare you some mate if you want a truly micro stem?  It's very slow growing though for me!  Might work well with the scale.


Sorry Ed, i must have missed your reply. If you have some spare that would be great, cheers!


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I want to sleep with that hardscape


Any time mate, you know where i live


----------



## passerby* (7 Apr 2009)

i love that hardscape.....
reminds me of this... http://www.aquadesign.pl/img/stones/kam001.jpg

cheers , Alex


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2009)

Any updates on this Dan? I'm watching carefully since I have no tanks of my own for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Apr 2009)

Hi mate, it doesn't really do anything LOL

I've put some tennelus in the back right but thats about it, i'll get a photo up asap!

I've also added 6 Rasbora maculata and they rock!


----------



## Garuf (23 Apr 2009)

haha, too few plants, that's what that means. 
Yeah, they're a nice fish those. I always fancied some, I've been looking at nano fish a lot recently and I don't think anything else would suit the tank as well as those, just the right amount of red.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 May 2009)

Just a quick update, not much really, it still doesn't do much but i'm happy to leave it like it is, it rocks LOL The HC hasn't done great, it's going but just not great, it'll be my hap-hazzard dosing   The fish love it in there though.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Just a quick update, not much really, it still doesn't do much but i'm happy to leave it like it is, it rocks LOL The HC hasn't done great, it's going but just not great, it'll be my hap-hazzard dosing   The fish love it in there though.



Wow, it feels like ages ago since we did this mate. It looks the same, apart from some floaters, lol. Still really cool though mate. 8)


----------



## Garuf (8 May 2009)

Sell me it? 
I still love it Dan, I can't help but think it should have a ton of plant mass by now thought lol.


----------



## Superman (8 May 2009)

How do you make sure that algae doesn't take over this tank with the low level of plant mass?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 May 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was ages ago LOL the floters are just for fun.


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Sell me it?
> I still love it Dan, I can't help but think it should have a ton of plant mass by now thought lol.


I can't mate, I love it too much!





			
				Superman said:
			
		

> How do you make sure that algae doesn't take over this tank with the low level of plant mass?


Well it's a testement to ADA I suppose? The range is very lean IMO. You can see some brown algae on the left pane but that's it. I bit on the hardscape mabye but it adds to the scape in my eyes. I've added some grading gravel from a bonsai store so hopefully that gather some alge and look a bit more natural.


----------



## StevenA (9 May 2009)

Love the hardscape in there Dan, seems to be a slow burner where the plants are concerned, but it looks the biz mate


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Aug 2009)

Well heres an update, still very slow but really healthy. I've have a small amount of brown algae on the glass now and again but still no issues, i just love it, so easy  
I need to play around with the rocks since they have settled out, along with the substrate but i thought i'd take a picture since i had the camera out.


----------



## lljdma06 (3 Aug 2009)

C. habrosus would love that little tank or bumble bee gobies.  

Awesome setup.  I like the low plant mass.  My 10g has a low plant mass as well, because I have stretches of sand for the catfish.  Great hardscape, looks like Western dessert.


----------



## rawr (3 Aug 2009)

I really like the fact that you haven't used many plants here too - it looks really natural.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2009)

Get them clear pipes cleaned you lazy sod!!    

Love it mate.  Slow and steady wins the race...


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2009)

I assume you will be taking this one also to the FOF??? would look ace in the stand


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Get them clear pipes cleaned you lazy sod!!
> 
> Love it mate.  Slow and steady wins the race...



oi! LOL I cleaned them that day, just can't get rid of it!


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I assume you will be taking this one also to the FOF??? would look ace in the stand


yeah man


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> oi! LOL I cleaned them that day, just can't get rid of it!


Yeah, yeah, that's what they all say...!

Seriously though it's quite interesting (if you're a bit sad, like me).

I love all the clear stuff on ADA-style gear - clear silicon, clear tubing, glass everything, but some of it does stain and there's almost nothing you can do about it.  

Question is - does 'stained clear' look better or worse than another colour?

I personally like the translucent grey tubing supplied with TetraTec and JBL filters.  It's not clear, but it's not a gaudy green either...  It's a decent compromise in IMHO.

I digress.

Looks ace mate.  Should be a real hit at the Festival of UKAPS....whoops... I meant Fishkeeping.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Question is - does 'stained clear' look better or worse than another colour?


I recon the translucent stuff is best if your not prepared to change the hose every 3 months, if you are, then clear is the future!


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Festival of UKAPS....whoops... I meant Fishkeeping.


Ha ha, quality! and right too


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2009)

I guess it doesn't matter too much, as for final shots you'd generally take all of your equipment out  

And by "equipment" I mean all of your glassware, in case anyone's mind is elsewhere


----------



## NeilW (16 Sep 2009)

I hope no one else has asked this; which version of the aquasoil did you make use of and how are you finding it?  Any 'dust' come up when it was first set-up?  

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Hi Neil, i used old Tropica, capped with old AquaSoil Powder, topped with new AquaSoil powder and then sand. I've had no clouding on this tank when doing normal maintenance etc, i did however ruin the last scape when i had the filter inlet and outlet the wrong way round turned the filter on. To say it got dusty is an understatement but TBF, thats to be expected after such a school boy move  

Here is the tank that i'll be entering in the AGA



It's the slowest growing tank in the world! Here are some shots from along the way, over a period of SEVEN, yes, SEVEN months!

March - Setup






May



August


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2009)

Dan, the photos looks great! Congratulations.

Are you happy with this kind of pipe? 

i choose a different inlet (jet) for my 20liter nano, as that not rob too much from the scape and fits nicely to a small aquarium like this.

otherwise stunning! we will meet in the competition


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks Victor. Yes, i'm very happy with the cal Aqua Glasswear, I have three sets now.

Could you give me a link to your type?

Good luck in the AGA, i don't think i'll do very well this year, certainly when it's up against your tank! I think i'll enter my 80cm too but thats not finished either


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Sep 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thanks Victor. Yes, i'm very happy with the cal Aqua Glasswear, I have three sets now.
> 
> Could you give me a link to your type?
> 
> Good luck in the AGA, i don't think i'll do very well this year, certainly when it's up against your tank! I think i'll enter my 80cm too but thats not finished either



Nah, your tank looks natural i like it. i also do not think i will do well but this is not about winning. more about getting our tanks in the right shape at the right time. otherwise this is fun. so good luck for you too Dan   

on the glasses i wanted a lilly too but most of them uses too much space. then i came to the jet type:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 1/sizes/o/
this gives a strong flow however to only one direction. (not like lily). but works on mine. anyway just wanted to share this with you. This is the one i use: http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... %28JP-1%29

maybe more expensive than CAL, but if you have a chance you should check this.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Fair play Victor, your doing it for ADA! Your tank looks awesome  

I saw that Do!Aqua pipe at TGM at the weekend, I might have to invest, Solar 1 first  8)


----------



## samc (17 Sep 2009)

thats real nice dan

i also entered my little nano into AGA but couldnt get the fish to pose like yours. they are all over the place


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks mate, good luck with the comp!

The R. maculata are just posers, much like their owner LOL


----------



## James Marshall (17 Sep 2009)

That's a very tasteful and subtle piece of design, I love it !
The growth may be slow, but I still think it's a real acheivement to keep such a small tank going for 7 months.

Cheers
James


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's a very tasteful and subtle piece of design, I love it !
> The growth may be slow, but I still think it's a real acheivement to keep such a small tank going for 7 months.


awww thanks mate


----------



## andyh (17 Sep 2009)

Dan

Only just seen this thread, Really like it, For me its the attention to detail it looks very natural. 
That must of taken some time to create! Good luck with the comp.

I have just got a shoal of the same fish (boraras maculatus) for my Kitchen tank, they are v nice fish.


----------



## NeilW (17 Sep 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi Neil, i used old Tropica, capped with old AquaSoil Powder, topped with new AquaSoil powder and then sand. I've had no clouding on this tank when doing normal maintenance etc, i did however ruin the last scape when i had the filter inlet and outlet the wrong way round turned the filter on. To say it got dusty is an understatement but TBF, thats to be expected after such a school boy move



Ahh I get it!  So its Amazonia capped with sand of 2 different colours?  I thought the darker sand was something like AS Malaya.  This is helpful to me as I was going to go in for Malaya for my own tank to get that 'sandy' look but was wondering how the plants would do with lower nutrients from the soil.
Thanks!
Neil


----------



## Garuf (18 Sep 2009)

Still maintain you should have sold it to me! Lovely tank Dan you should be proud, after Saintly's last tank this is my favourite on here!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Sep 2009)

Nice final photo mate...


----------



## TDI-line (18 Sep 2009)

Great scape Dan.

I couldn't believe how much detail has gone into this tank until i saw it in the flesh, most of taken you hours to scape this.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, it means a lot.

How long did it take? With the help of Brother Edwards, it was less than an hour    Graeme has a great eye for detail so i can't take all the credit.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice final photo mate...


Well, with a 50D and studio lighting you can do anything when your this good     George took the final photo folks.   I don't do anything on my own


----------



## chilled84 (18 Sep 2009)

The scapeing you have done withing your nano is brilliant. Looks like a model! Realy well done,


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Sep 2009)

final picture looks really good dan.  The scale of it is amazing when you realise how small the tank actually is


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Sep 2009)

Cheers Guys!

I'm gonna have a move around and i'm gonna do another shot of it now that i have another couple of weeks on it. I'll have some time over the next week or so. Hopefully i'll be able to make as good a job as George did.


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2009)

Cracking photos Dan, you've shown that having a large amount of plants isn't the be all and end all.
I'm amazed on how clean everything is, I'm sure you cleaned things before photos but I would of expected it to be difficult to keep algae clear but you didn't have any problems.
Top marks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Sep 2009)

Cheers Clark, I only ever struggle with brown diatoms, well, in this tank anyway LOL

ADA mate, what can i say? It works.


----------



## Superman (21 Sep 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I only ever struggle with brown diatoms


Same for me, it's blooming annoying. Clean one day, brown the next.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Sep 2009)

TBF, i haven't done a water change in three weeks and it's still "acceptable"


----------

